# (SPOILER) 111th Paris-Roubaix, 7 April 2013



## PpPete (13 Mar 2013)

BMC clearly targeting this one.
At least two cards to play in Hushovd (if his return to form continues) and Gilbert.
Cuddles has yet to prove he's still got what it takes though.

Did I read somewhere that GT is targeting this too?


----------



## The Couch (13 Mar 2013)

PpPete said:


> ... At least two cards to play in Hushovd (if his return to form continues) and Gilbert ... Did I read somewhere that GT is targeting this too?


 
I don't think Gilbert is somebody to consider for PR (Paris Roubaix). I think he rather wants to win MSR (Milan San Remo) or RvV (Tour de Flanders) and that he is actually more fitted to win those as well. They probably hope more that Van Avermaet (if he will even participate), Oss and Phinney can help Hushovd a long way into the finale.

Geraint is a big part of the classics team, so they will be looking for him to perform well and he actually did pretty good this year in Omloop Het Nieuwsblad (OHN)... however I do believe that he has eyes more set on the RvV. For Sky, I would say that Hayman has shown he can do well and Stannard has expressed his love for this race, so he should be very motivated.

However, I believe that both Boonen (arm injury) and Vanmarcke (knee injury) will be fully focused on this since both will be hoping to be in full form for this race. Besides them you have the inevitable names like Cancellara, Pozzato, Flecha, Roelandts, Chavanel and Boom as favourites. A step lower I would name Terpstra, Turgot, Breschel, Leukemans and - people who have also shown form in OHN - Wynants, Paolini and Vandenberghe.
And just to complete it, some long-shots could be: Langeveld, Degenkolb, Stybar, Eisel, Haussler and Offredo


----------



## beastie (13 Mar 2013)

The Couch said:


> I don't think Gilbert is somebody to consider for PR (Paris Roubaix). I think he rather wants to win MSR (Milan San Remo) or RvV (Tour de Flanders) and that he is actually more fitted to win those as well. They probably hope more that Van Avermaet (if he will even participate), Oss and Phinney can help Hushovd a long way into the finale.
> 
> Geraint is a big part of the classics team, so they will be looking for him to perform well and he actually did pretty good this year in Omloop Het Nieuwsblad (OHN)... however I do believe that he has eyes more set on the RvV. For Sky, I would say that Hayman has shown he can do well and Stannard has expressed his love for this race, so he should be very motivated.
> 
> ...


Gilbert is targeting the Ardennes classics. He could be threat for RvV though.(outside bet really). Think Cancellara v Boonen vs Sagan vs the field.


----------



## laurence (13 Mar 2013)

Cancellara Vs Boonen will do for me. I'd like to see Flecha up there, but he'll be fragile compared to those two.

whoever wins it will (most probably) have deserved it.


----------



## montage (13 Mar 2013)

PpPete said:


> BMC clearly targeting this one.
> At least two cards to play in Hushovd (if his return to form continues) and Gilbert.
> Cuddles has yet to prove he's still got what it takes though.
> 
> Did I read somewhere that GT is targeting this too?


 
Cuddles as in Evans?



My prediction: Cancellara attacks. Cancellara works like a dog on the front. Somebody Cancellara was pulling the last 20km wins.


----------



## jdtate101 (14 Mar 2013)

Not seen much of Boonen's form so far this year, but given his past history with P-R, he's got to be looking for that magical 5th win. Spartacus is also looking strong, but I'm not sure Sagan will target P-R, I've not seen him do classics so I've no idea how well he handles them, but to be honest he's such a strong rider I bet he could win most things he tried.


----------



## The Couch (14 Mar 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> ... but I'm not sure Sagan will target P-R, I've not seen him do classics so I've no idea how well he handles them, but to be honest he's such a strong rider I bet he could win most things he tried.


I can see him winning just about every "classic" there is
i.e.
MSR, Gent Wevelgem, Tour de Flanders, Amstel Gold Race, Liege-Bastoigne-Liege, San Sebastian, Giro di Lombardia

The only ones I would doubt (currently, because who knows how strong he will turn about to be in a couple of more years) is the Fleche Wallone and Paris Roubaix (and PR being the one I would doubt the hardest).
PR is just so specific that I don't see it in him, I will always see the "belgian-type" (if that makes any sense) cyclist being better suited for this (Boonen, Cancelara, Hushovd, Degenkolb, Museeuw...).
...Then again, Sagan is being (started to be) compared to the potential that Merckx had (so I am talking the absolute upper atmosphere of talent there is) and he has won Paris Roubaix as well 

Now, for this edition, even if Boonen hasn't shown anything yet definitely don't count him out. He is just so suited for this race, that he should be top 5 even when he is out of shape. (And he currently is still my pick to be the winner)

I do agree with Laurence, if you mention Boonen and Cancellara, you should be 9 times out of 10 covered to have the winner mentioned.


----------



## beastie (14 Mar 2013)

The Couch said:


> I can see him winning just about every "classic" there is
> i.e.
> MSR, Gent Wevelgem, Tour de Flanders, Amstel Gold Race, Liege-Bastoigne-Liege, San Sebastian, Giro di Lombardia
> 
> ...


Sagan was 5th I think at Flanders last year, and that was after foolishly attacking from too far out, instead of following Boonen and then going for the sprint. If he can stick in the lead bunch of any race he is gonna finish on the podium against anyone despite what Cav said about him being a sprinter. I predict at least one classic win(this season) possibly more and probably starting Sunday.


----------



## thom (16 Mar 2013)




----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2013)

PpPete said:


> Did I read somewhere that GT is targeting this too?



I believe so. And he has won the junior version of the race. And he came close to winning the stage when they raced over the cobbles in the TdF a couple of years ago. I reckon he has a chance.


----------



## oldroadman (17 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> I believe so. And he has won the junior version of the race. And he came close to winning the stage when they raced over the cobbles in the TdF a couple of years ago. I reckon he has a chance.


And at the same junior P-R race one G Thomas was 2nd. So they both have the ability on the pave. Overall I would go for Srannard, based on the hidings he was handing out at MSR today, although GT looked fine until the crash. Not a chance after that.


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2013)

The Couch said:


> Then again, Sagan is being (started to be) compared to the potential that Merckx had (so I am talking the absolute upper atmosphere of talent there is) and he has won Paris Roubaix as well



I love Sagan but he's no Merckx. Not even close.

Sean Kelly won PR twice though...

d.


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2013)

oldroadman said:


> And at the same junior P-R race one G Thomas was 2nd. So they both have the ability on the pave. Overall I would go for Srannard, based on the hidings he was handing out at MSR today, although GT looked fine until the crash. Not a chance after that.



Stannard is a great rider in bad conditions, as he showed today, a real brute. Not convinced he's really got what it takes to win the biggest races yet, but he's still young, nowhere near his peak... and today's ride showed he's able to mix with the big boys without looking out of place... He seems to really like PR too. Hmmm! Who knows?


----------



## thom (18 Mar 2013)

Joni Mitchell and the Hell of the North...:

"_The line in the song that says they paved paradise and put up a parking lot, well that's a reference to the Queen of the Classics, Paris-Roubaix, and how the cobbles that gave the race its character were tarred over in attempts to drag the roads of the region into the modern era."_


----------



## oldroadman (19 Mar 2013)

thom said:


> Joni Mitchell and the Hell of the North...:
> 
> "_The line in the song that says they paved paradise and put up a parking lot, well that's a reference to the Queen of the Classics, Paris-Roubaix, and how the cobbles that gave the race its character were tarred over in attempts to drag the roads of the region into the modern era."_


 And then untarred after a lot of noise, quite right too. They are truly horrible. Mind the Belgian stuff can be pretty awful as well, but generally in better (i.e. maintained and kept reasonably settled) condition. Still it's the same for everybody, as the trail of loosened fillings at the roadside shows!


----------



## User169 (4 Apr 2013)

Nice little taster here from Tao Geoghegan Hart who rode the junior race last year...

http://www.rapha.cc/merci-roubaix


----------



## Hont (5 Apr 2013)

User said:


> the eurosport commentary team were talking during the tour of the basque country that cancellara went down...plus he went down the day before..


 
Well he is a modern man and ladies do seem to like it.


----------



## raindog (6 Apr 2013)

Only just found out that Fausto Coppi had a younger brother, Serse, who won Paris-Roubaix in 1949. Apparently, Frenchman André Mahé was about to win the race but was sent the wrong way by a marshal just outside the stadium in Roubaix, which allowed Serse to win, followed by Mahé. The race officials declared them joint winners, which pissed Fausto off, who was also racing that day.

Serse and Fausto at the finish.


----------



## thom (6 Apr 2013)

raindog said:


> Only just found out that Fausto Coppi had a younger brother, Serse, who won Paris-Roubaix in 1949. Apparently, Frenchman André Mahé was about to win the race but was sent the wrong way by a marshal just outside the stadium in Roubaix, which allowed Serse to win, followed by Mahé. The race officials declared them joint winners, which ****ed Fausto off, who was also racing that day.
> 
> Serse and Fausto at the finish.


I think the story was they declared the other guy the winner but Coppi protested and the organisers decided to declare them as joint winners so that Fausto would ride the race again, or some variation.
Serse died in a race in Italy, having a bad fall on a descent. He had been an important emotional support for Fausto. Apparently Fausto was so affected that he lost much of his passion and desire for bike riding afterwards.


----------



## Noodley (6 Apr 2013)

raindog said:


> Only just found out that Fausto Coppi had a younger brother, Serse, who won Paris-Roubaix in 1949. Apparently, Frenchman André Mahé was about to win the race but was sent the wrong way by a marshal just outside the stadium in Roubaix, which allowed Serse to win, followed by Mahé. The race officials declared them joint winners, which ****ed Fausto off, who was also racing that day.


 
Coppi's biography "Fallen Angel - The Passion of Fausto Coppi" by William Fotheringham is a very good read.


----------



## raindog (6 Apr 2013)

yeah, I'm going to have to buy that


----------



## Noodley (6 Apr 2013)

Arnaud Demare posted on FB an hour or so ago. "First Paris-Roubaix, Number 85, now goodnight"

Go Arnaud, Go FDJ!!!

(oh, and Geoffrey Soupe also announced he's gonna be a dad)


----------



## raindog (7 Apr 2013)

I'd love to see Phinney or Chava get away in a group of non-favourite but strong riders and stay away to the end. I reckon that's the only way anyone will beat Fab today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2013)

13 riders 30 seconds ahead of the peloton:

Evaldas Siskevicius (Sojasun), Guillaume Boivin (Cannondale), Bjorn Thurau (Europcar), Bob Jungels (RadioShack Leopard), Frederik Veuchelen (Vacansoleil), Gatis Smukulis (Katusha) Gert Steegmans (Omega Pharma QuickStep), Jacob Rathe (Garmin-Sharp), Jens Debuschere (Lotto), Michael Morkov (Saxo Bank), Eloy Teruel (Movistar), Clement Kortesky (Bretagne Seche) and Benjamin Lemontagner (Bretagne Seche).

Mind you, they've only done 20 or so miles....


----------



## Finn (7 Apr 2013)

if you havent got it on the telly you could have a look here ..... top option is currently english commentary


----------



## raindog (7 Apr 2013)

I see Sky have sent Hayman up the road as usual

ouch! Offredo straight into a road sign - that must've bloody hurt!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Apr 2013)

Watching it on Eurosport. I enjoy the coverage and commentary team but every 10 minutes there is a "commercial break". PITA.


----------



## smutchin (7 Apr 2013)

Thomas down! Again!


----------



## Noodley (7 Apr 2013)

raindog said:


> ouch! Offredo straight into a road sign - that must've bloody hurt!


 
I missed that, what happened? And any reports on how he is?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Apr 2013)

He's fine, he went off road on the cobbles. Held him back for 10 seconds at most.


----------



## raindog (7 Apr 2013)

Noodley said:


> I missed that, what happened? And any reports on how he is?


well, he's out of the race
hit a blue sign flat out on one of those little island things in the middle of the road


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2013)

Noodley said:


> I missed that, what happened? And any reports on how he is?


http://video.eurosport.fr/cyclisme/...bandon-de-yoann-offredo_vid272454/video.shtml

No news but he looks to be holding a very painful wrist.

GT crash again.


----------



## User169 (7 Apr 2013)

Thomas down again!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Thomas down again... along with lots of others. He really has to get out of this habit.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Apr 2013)

Thomas down AGAIN!! Jeez...... Seems fine though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Race is really broken up now, though. That could shake things up.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

wow, this is all very tense... everyone checking each other out. Little digs but not much more yet. But the front group is just getting smaller and smaller...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Cancellara on the front, just waiting, it seems...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

+ Eisel, Chava, ?Phinney a BMC rider, Terpstra, Vandenburgh, ?Haussler, Paolini I've just seen... EBH dropped (again). All starting to look very familiar.


----------



## raindog (7 Apr 2013)

the pace is incredibly high - don't know how these guys do this


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

raindog said:


> the pace is incredibly high - don't know how these guys do this


 
Chava is going to have to chase on... bike change


----------



## Noodley (7 Apr 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> http://video.eurosport.fr/cyclisme/...bandon-de-yoann-offredo_vid272454/video.shtml


 
Ouch


----------



## Noodley (7 Apr 2013)

Cancellara attacks on the pave...Stybar stuck to his wheel


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

That moment you realise Cancellara is right behind you... must be soul-destroying.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Stybar is a cyclocross guy, isn't he? This stuff should be no problem for him then...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That moment you realise Cancellara is right behind you... must be soul-destroying.


And that moment you realise you can't stay on his wheel isn't too good either!


----------



## Noodley (7 Apr 2013)

Yep, there was a good feature on Stybar in the last edition of Rouleur.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Noodley said:


> Yep, there was a good feature on Stybar in the last edition of Rouleur.


 
Oooh, Rouler. Posh git.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Well, that's Vandenberg out. The camera close-up captured all the pain of falling on cobbles. Brutal.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Apr 2013)

And then there were three...


----------



## Nearly there (7 Apr 2013)

Winced watching that fall


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Stybar almost went down too then. Can he get back on? Looking better and better for Cancellara.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Apr 2013)

Why TF do the crowd have to encroach on the road? Two horse race, now, surely?


----------



## Noodley (7 Apr 2013)

Stybar taken out of the race by a loon of a spectator. Lucky to stay upright, but it's put paid to his chances, and surely just a matter of time til Cancellara rides away with it


----------



## Dayvo (7 Apr 2013)

Stybar giving it everything, possibly_ too_ much. He may push it too far.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Noodley said:


> Stybar taken out of the race by a loon of a spectator. Lucky to stay upright, but it's put paid to his chances, and surely just a matter of time til Cancellara rides away with it


 
Well he won't want to wait because Vanmarke can sprint a bit.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Apr 2013)

Can't believe they still rode the gutter after that! Stybar excellent bike skills to stay upright there.
​ 
​


----------



## Dayvo (7 Apr 2013)

Noodley said:


> and surely just a matter of time til Cancellara rides away with it


 
And no Sagan to pull along either!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Dayvo said:


> And no Sagan to pull along either!


 
Vanmarke is doing his best to do the same thing to Cancellara though... and it seems to be starting to get to him a bit! Now he takes the lead though and looks strong on the cobbles.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Apr 2013)

Yes, indeed. I suspect Fab will go hell for leather with about 5 km to go. As you said, he may lose out in a sprint.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Yes, indeed. I suspect Fab will go hell for leather with about 5 km to go.


 
Let's see. Vanmarke looks just as strong right now...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

He goes!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

But Vanmarke holds on.


----------



## Noodley (7 Apr 2013)

This is shaping up for a great finish.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Cancellara is rapidly running out of road to attack on... I would love it to come down to the track.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Apr 2013)

Fab's laid his plans out. Next attack imminent.


----------



## raindog (7 Apr 2013)

bloody hell, can't believe Vanmarcke stayed with that jump


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

It's already looking like a bit like a track sprint... lots of significant glances.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Apr 2013)

Who'll be first with the track stand?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

It almost happened, I can't believe it!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

bell goes...


----------



## Dayvo (7 Apr 2013)

I say Fab!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

I have rarely seen anything like this - 260km and it's a proper track sprint!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Fab!


----------



## Dayvo (7 Apr 2013)

What a rider!


----------



## Dayvo (7 Apr 2013)

Can't wait 'til next Sunday!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Best finish to a PR I have seen for ages... what a race.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Apr 2013)

Quality race. Track finish! Well done Fab.


----------



## Noodley (7 Apr 2013)

What a great finish.


----------



## raindog (7 Apr 2013)

whheeeeeeeeeeeeeee - best PR for yonks


----------



## Noodley (7 Apr 2013)

He can barely walk.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Apr 2013)

Cancellara is absolutely spent, but a great effort by Vanmarcke, too.


----------



## Peteaud (7 Apr 2013)

What a finish.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Apr 2013)

Race finishes are getting better as we head towards Le Tour.

What a ride from all 3 of them. Gutted for Stybar, stupid stupid stupid fans.......


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Well, Sky farked that up again, didn't they? So much for their secret training sessions etc....


----------



## Nearly there (7 Apr 2013)

I dunno how they do it hats off


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> What a ride from all 3 of them. Gutted for Stybar, stupid stupid stupid fans.......


 
Mind you, with Vandenberg having just gone down in the same way, you think he might have stuck to the middle.


----------



## PpPete (7 Apr 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Well, Sky f***ed that up again, didn't they? So much for their secret training sessions etc....


too busy with the corporate bullying


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Apr 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Mind you, with Vandenberg having just gone down in the same way, you think he might have stuck to the middle.


That's true. Doesn't excuse dopey fans though, the creme of which turn up at TDF.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

PpPete said:


> too busy with the corporate bullying


 
They definitely look far more suited to stage racing right now.


----------



## Noodley (7 Apr 2013)

Looks like Sky are discovering that it's a lot harder to win a classic than win a Grand Tour. Numbers dinnae work in Classics.


----------



## raindog (7 Apr 2013)

The ride of Vanmarcke's career - mind you, on the bike he looks about half the weight of Fab. Real shame he didn't get it.


----------



## Angus444 (7 Apr 2013)

Great race, great finish......hats off to both Cancellara and Vanmarcke......


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Great result for Gaudin in 5th - another Europcar rider who has all the style of a ploughman on the attack, but it worked out for him. And Stybar finished in 6th in the end too - great ride by him.


----------



## Peteaud (7 Apr 2013)

44 KMH AVG


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Peteaud said:


> 44 KMH AVG


 
No rain this year - probably helped.


----------



## Peteaud (7 Apr 2013)

2nd fastest time ever.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Vanmarcke looks like he's about to cry on the podium. I would.


----------



## thom (7 Apr 2013)




----------



## raindog (7 Apr 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Great result for Gaudin in 5th - another Europcar rider who has all the style of a ploughman on the attack,


LOL - he's all elbows and knees and heaving hips isn't he?


----------



## Angus444 (7 Apr 2013)

Good interview with Cancellara......heard him a few times, and he always comes across as a decent man.....gracious in defeat, and modest in victory.....top bloke!


----------



## raindog (7 Apr 2013)

COME ON TIGERS!!


----------



## Booyaa (7 Apr 2013)

Tremendous race, recorded it and watched it an hour behind so I didn't have to see the breaks. Good coverage of the finest PR for a good number of years.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2013)

raindog said:


> LOL - he's all elbows and knees and heaving hips isn't he?


I had to feel for Gaudin. He set off alone in pursuit of the break, which was about 1'20'' down the road. On and on he struggled for ages. Finally he caught up with them. Only by that time the break were only about 15 seconds ahead of the peloton. Seems an awful lot of effort for a bit of exposure.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Apr 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had to feel for Gaudin. He set off alone in pursuit of the break, which was about 1'20'' down the road. On and on he struggled for ages. Finally he caught up with them. Only by that time the break were only about 15 seconds ahead of the peloton. Seems an awful lot of effort for a bit of exposure.


But it did look effortless. Like a swan in the lake on a beautiful sunny day.


----------



## Angus444 (7 Apr 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> But it did look effortless. Like a swan in the lake on a beautiful sunny day.


Sheer poetry, Pedro............


----------



## Strathlubnaig (7 Apr 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> No rain this year - probably helped.


it was an absolute dustbath though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> it was an absolute dustbath though.


 
Yebbut you just cough that out of your lungs later...


----------



## lukesdad (8 Apr 2013)

Gaudin, straight into my fav riders list, beast of rider


----------



## ianrauk (8 Apr 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Gaudin, straight into my fav riders list, beast of rider


 

Strange riding style.. almost 'frog on a bike' like....
Great to watch.


----------



## oldroadman (8 Apr 2013)

I'll take dust and a cough any day over wet pave, much safer (though it hurt more when you fall off), less slipping and less chance of getting brought down by vrashing riders. Don't mention the stupid "fans", though. To answer a question above, some guys get switched on by ultra-close by cheering fans, but plenty just detest some fat idiot running alongside for a minute yelling in your ear. You always worry that one small error and down you go. Dickheads getting on TV.
The best is Didi, the devil, I would have loved him around for a laugh and smile through the suffering.


----------



## thom (8 Apr 2013)

Thanks Cosmo :


----------



## Noodley (8 Apr 2013)

Offredo will be back on the bike tomorrow, and starts the GP de Denain on Thursday.


----------



## User169 (8 Apr 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Nice little taster here from Tao Geoghegan Hart who rode the junior race last year...
> 
> http://www.rapha.cc/merci-roubaix



A follow-up on this post. Tao G-H came third this year - top man!


----------



## lukesdad (8 Apr 2013)

Noodley said:


> Offredo will be back on the bike tomorrow, and starts the GP de Denain on Thursday.


Gaudins' next appearance.... 'Rollerball' ?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Apr 2013)

'Cross champion, Sven Nys, says that Stybar will have a great cobbled classics career, "just because he's a maniac"... I do hope he's right.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Apr 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Gaudin, straight into my fav riders list, beast of rider


claim to fame - got passed by Gaudin et al on the Arenberg last Friday, then they did it again at Orchies sector, closely followed by FDJ. Those boys fly even on a recce.


----------

